
Ask HN: How do you code or study when the surroundings are noisy? - conqrr
Do any of the noise cancelling headphones work good for you? How else can you cancel out noise. What strategy works? I am always looking for ways to completely block out sound without using painful earplugs. The same issue with bedtime.
======
mpelembe
Iput on my noise cancelling headphones

~~~
conqrr
Which ones? and how good are they?

